# Nitendo Wii-U decrypted. Welcome to the dark side



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

Modding Team Claims to Have Cracked the Wii U

with what could spell, trouble for the new consoles already gloomy future and nintendo. This is turning out to be quite the opposite of what nintendo wanted. 



> At this point, the Wii U just can’t catch a break. Sales projections have been missed by significant margins since its launch in late 2012, and recently, it was announced that Nintendo would be skipping out on its yearly E3 press conference in favor of smaller, less risky Nintendo Directs. So, as you’ve probably guessed, we’re not here to deliver any good news. According to the Wii modding website WiiKey, the Wii U has been cracked.
> 
> So, what does that really mean for Nintendo going forward? The owners of the website had this to say after delivering the news today.
> 
> ...


----------



## vickybat (May 1, 2013)

^^ This is bad for a newly launched console, this early in a race. Nintendo's security was never formidable to begin with.
The original wii required a soft-mod for running hombrew apps and back up iso's.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ This is bad for a newly launched console, this early in a race. Nintendo's security was never formidable to begin with.
> The original wii required a soft-mod for running hombrew apps and back up iso's.



it is also bad because as it is the console has not been selling much and 3rd party devs have washed their hands off it, so with no or few games why would anyone want to even a pirate a console to begin with.?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 1, 2013)

What you guys missed:

*However, a few members of the NeoGaf community have helped to explain what they expect the product will actually be capable of accomplishing when it launches. User KojiKnight claims that it will allow 1:1 backups (no hacked/cheated games), but doesn’t see it being able to enable homebrew, help hackers break the Wii U's game or system encryptions, or allow cheaters to hack online games.*

And don't forget that there is no such thing as "hack-proof." I do not think that piracy wont happen on the console, but I do think that they will look at the 3DS for pointers on improving Wii U security. Because you can't play pirated 3DS games yet.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> What you guys missed:
> 
> *However, a few members of the NeoGaf community have helped to explain what they expect the product will actually be capable of accomplishing when it launches. User KojiKnight claims that it will allow 1:1 backups (no hacked/cheated games), but doesn’t see it being able to enable homebrew, help hackers break the Wii U's game or system encryptions, or allow cheaters to hack online games.*
> 
> And don't forget that there is no such thing as "hack-proof." I do not think that piracy wont happen on the console, but I do think that they will look at the 3DS for pointers on improving Wii U security. Because you can't play pirated 3DS games yet.



yes, but i think this is some record. It always starts with this. I remember when the psp -300x series came out the motherboard was not hackable, yet the found a solution which was even better and required no hardware mods. 

*yet*


----------

